# MRS MOLE 11 year old coloured mare



## samandcasper (30 May 2013)

hi all, I brought my mare on 22nd September 2012 as a riding mare from local dealer who told me she wasn't in foal and didn't know previous owner, i'm trying to trace ANYONE who might know her at anytime in her 11 years because on the 17th of may 2013 she dropped a stunning little filly  and I would love to try and trace back who the stallion is and would also love any info about my girl...

she is a chaps registered 11 year old black and white mare, I named her gypsy as mrs mole just weren't for me lol she has lovely manners and well behaved in everyway I could ask for ridden and in hand... pics below


----------



## samandcasper (30 May 2013)




----------



## samandcasper (30 May 2013)

*my girl and her filly willow*


----------



## samandcasper (1 June 2013)

Anyone


----------



## cally6008 (2 June 2013)

CHAPS registered ... Ask CHAPS if they can help you with regards to any previous owner details, they may be able to forward your details for you.

Google helps as well, this could be her - http://www.highoffleystud.co.uk/stableexpress/Horse-For-Sale.asp?s=Tradition Coloured Mare&id=22
Derbyshire area, going by age on advert, advert posted 5 years ago maybe ?


----------



## samandcasper (3 June 2013)

Thank you didnt think of that I will do, there is only one name on her passport who I am in contact with but she sold her back in 2006 I think it was so I have no info from then untill I brought her


----------



## samandcasper (3 June 2013)

Yeah that link is my girl when she was with the lady who's name Is in her passport  searched google inside out an only managed to find that same link as u but nothing else. Thank u for that tho x


----------



## cally6008 (3 June 2013)

Who did the lady from 2006 sell the mare to ?

Who did the dealer buy the mare from ?

She must have gone from Derbyshire to Essex somehow.


----------



## samandcasper (6 June 2013)

The lady gave her mares and stallion the mighty mop tO a man called Richard (will get last name) in return for his team to build a cafe on side of her riding school, he declared bankruptcy and she only got the stallion back! So he who ever he is must have sold the mares on. The dealer hasn't replied to anymore of my messages


----------



## Doncella (10 June 2013)

Good luck Samandcaspar, you do like a challenge don't you.  Unfortunately I can't help but I wish you well with your new mare and her stunning foal.


----------



## samandcasper (13 June 2013)

Lol when I've ever looked to buy most time I've brought mis-fortuned horses as have had the money to help the horse and get a horse out of it as well, if I was a millionair there would be much much less bad treated horses and ponies out there  but with gypsy she was in great shape just a little nervous and I brought her as my riding mare (witch she is amazing at) totally bombproof, I was still gallopin up the bridal path 16 days before willow was born because I didn't know she was pregnant as she bagedd up 12 days before she gave birth :/ poor girl lol but thank you very much  xx


----------



## samandcasper (18 June 2013)

BUMP** also has been called Molly!! X


----------



## samandcasper (25 June 2013)

.....


----------



## samandcasper (29 July 2013)

Anyone


----------



## Rachelplaxton (10 August 2013)

Hello Samandcasper I have the full sister to Hotspurs Mrs Mole she is Hotspurs Candyfloss. I bought my mare from Richard the guy in Derbyshire. I think your mare was still there at his yard/field but she had been sold and was just there until collection. This was way back in 2008 at that time there had been a herd of Hotspurs mares plus one other running together. Unfortuantely I cant help with with any recent info.


----------



## samandcasper (24 July 2014)

Hi thanks for ur reply, does that mean my mare is called hotspurs mrs mole?? Tried a google search and haven't found anything on here xx


----------

